# Lehmann Lathe



## lathe nut (Jul 28, 2012)

Well Lathe Nut did it again, I said to my self no more lathes, well just one more, someone gave me this Lehmann lathe serial # 1214, it had been sitting in the weather for 10 years, got most of it free the first day, did not try the motor yet, will have to remove the top of the gear box and clean in there, that is some real Iron on them, they ways cleaned up like a mirrow, will take pics as I get it cleaned and finsihed, anyone know much about them and the date of birth, thanks, Lathe Nut, tried to post other pic's but was not able to, will try again.


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 28, 2012)

If I brought that monster home, I would have to leave it in the driveway, stretch a tarp over it, and then sleep under it for the next 6 weeks because my wife wouldn't let me back in the house.

How did you get it on the trailer?


----------



## kellswaterri (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are a couple of photos, perhaps your lathe is one of them.
John.


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 28, 2012)

rhitee93, If you keep getting them over and over those women soon give up, they don't want the neighbors seeing us sleep out for years at the time, mind did say, "another one" I think she was kidding ? we loaded it with a track hoe, my truck and trailer had all it wanted.
kellswaterri, glad mine is not that big, found out they were used a lot in the oil field most had large spindle bores to thread casing and drill pipe, thanks.


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 28, 2012)

here is a close up of the head stock, tinker again today with it, got it in the shop but not unloaded yet, that is going to be fun, Lathe Nut.


----------



## Lehmann_mechanic (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup that's an oldie right there.... Lehmann is still in business. I am the lead mechanic there, let me know if I could help


----------

